# Taylorsville Lake = flooded



## pbw (Mar 22, 2008)

Flooded couldn't find a functional boat ramp! You can see in these photos the ramp to the dock floated away and handicap parking and ramps and under water.























I left and went to nearby electric only lake and messes with my boat since I didn't want to fish the electric only lake, it skunks me all the time.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

Dang, sorry to hear you didn't get to launch where you intended. Did they post any signs that the ramp/dock was inaccessible? Any other water nearby that allows gas motors?


----------



## pbw (Mar 22, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Dang, sorry to hear you didn't get to launch where you intended. Did they post any signs that the ramp/dock was inaccessible? Any other water nearby that allows gas motors?



No posted signs. Park Ranger seen me driving down to take a look, he drove down and ask me to not launch my boat. He said If I wanted too I could the lake is still open. I just went on my way back home.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

pbw said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, sorry to hear you didn't get to launch where you intended. Did they post any signs that the ramp/dock was inaccessible? Any other water nearby that allows gas motors?
> ...



That's a little bit of a haul to Taylorsville Lake from your area isn't it. Take the Gene Snyder?


----------



## pbw (Mar 22, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



Its about 25 minutes. No I take back roads.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 23, 2008)

The water there didnt look like it would have been that great of fishing anyways. It looked like very low visability.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 23, 2008)

have u fished at rough river?


----------

